# Spur overnite tonite



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out to the spur at about 6pm to drown some sword baits.. Give us a shout on 16/68.. Tunnel Vision. Looks like the 5-10kt winds are gonna be 10-15 afterall.. gonna give it a shot anyway.. hope to have a report tommorow.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The best of luck to you and your crew. We plan on staying over night this friday if weather holds in the canyons. Looking forward to your report. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *recess (6/9/2009)*The best of luck to you and your crew. We plan on staying over night this friday if weather holds in the canyons. Looking forward to your report. Gene Team Recess




I can't wait to hear the report on that one! Good luck to both crews. Is Mark F going this trip?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant wait to here the report either, sounds like the makings of anotherbanner trip.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be out there Friday night and Saturday, has anyone been able to get agood sat photo? I use Ripcharts and the clouds always seem to be over that area.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Wheres our report man


----------

